# How many puppies?



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Against my better judgement, (because of this new puppy stealing group) I decided to share the xray that was taken today of CC. Kimberly knows the answer, so she can't participate. <grin>


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I guess 6~
If I'm right do I get a puppy?!
(and what a fantastic x-ray!)


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

WOO HOO... more puppies! Kathy, I am gonna guess 6. Does the winner get first pick?

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll go out on a limb and guess 6.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie- NO NO NO you posted too fast! And you already have Heidi!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Wait a minute! Katie and Amanda posted when I was typing...


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I know the answer, but can I still post my guess when I first saw the films?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Great X-Ray, definitely *6*!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay anyone who has a puppy under the age of 12 months, isn't allowed to win the puppy... you have to read the fine print


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

I think that there are seven...


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I would have guessed 6-7 and since 6 is the predominate guess, I will say 7. Are there prizes?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, you guy's are fast! How do you keep up with all these posts?? LOL


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

I am going to say 5 possibly 6.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Kathy, it became a hobby since Kimberly just took off with those 4,000,000+ posts we all feel the challenge now!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I am going against the majority and say *7*!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Does the winner get first pick?
> 
> Amanda


The winner can pick the name for the first born. Will that work?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

YAY! Did I win?

How will you pick the winner?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

It looks like 6 to me. I showed it to my hubby and he said that these were too small to count. lol


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, my name choice is Amanda's new puppy at Bella Havanese


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am going to go with 7. I am going to go start thinking of a great name for the first one now


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Okay anyone who has a puppy under the age of 12 months, isn't allowed to win the puppy... you have to read the fine print


LOLOLOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Okay, my name choice is Amanda's new puppy at Bella Havanese


LOL, you mean Bellatak right?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy- correct, I was typing too fast!!! <BG> And if you haven't seen my choices from Kimberly's posting, I want a parti boy- irish pied would be a bonus!

Amanda


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Looks like 6 to me. Yay, more puppies!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Eight. Whether I'm right or wrong, that looks like a bunch of puppies! Neat xray!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

I think I see 7. :whoo: puppy pics!

Wanda


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

I think I see 8, but a little bit more sure that there are 7. Good luck, Kathy and the fur mommy!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Seven, maybe eight! ( Holy COW). I'm naming mine LiVal for Little Vallee... unless its a boy and he will be Tony Romo. ( Of course!)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Seven, maybe eight! ( Holy COW). I'm naming mine LiVal for Little Vallee... unless its a boy and he will be Tony Romo. ( Of course!)


Oh Melissa, I like those names. Keep in mind the theme for this litter is Christmas.

Kathy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Kathy- correct, I was typing too fast!!! <BG> And if you haven't seen my choices from Kimberly's posting, I want a parti boy- irish pied would be a bonus!
> 
> Amanda


Amanda,
I will keep that in mind. The mom is a red sable parti and the dad is a black pied! So, who knows what we will get!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> I know the answer, but can I still post my guess when I first saw the films?


NO!!!!!! You are suppose to be whelping anyway and taking pictures to share, all at the same time!! LOL


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Kathy, you still haven't answered my question... how is the winner going to get picked since more than one person is guessing each number? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Lina said:


> Kathy, you still haven't answered my question... how is the winner going to get picked since more than one person is guessing each number? Inquiring minds want to know!


Sorry Lina, I missed that question.

Well, let's see. Should it be the first person that posted the correct answer, or the last person, or the 5 person, or it could be no one guessed the right answer! <grin>

HMMM, how do you think it should be??


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

This is too exciting between you & Kimberly having puppies!!! I think we are all going to go into puppy overload and drive our families crazy until we all get a puppy! Kathy this could be dangerous! 

I am not going to say six even though it looks like 6 - I am going to win the prize and say 7 puppies!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Oh Melissa, I like those names. Keep in mind the theme for this litter is Christmas.
> 
> Kathy


Ok then how about "Bellatak's All I want for Christmas is Tony Romo"


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahooo more puppies to drool over this winter.

My guess is 6. And Kathy as far as picking a winner it cant be the first person posting, please keep in mind the time you posted the x-ray most of the east coast people were in bed. So to be fair you need 2 winners one west coat & one east coast (ME).

Amanda Monte is almost 11 months and will be over 1 when puppies are ready to come home so I can still play hehe.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

This is the first Canadian :canada: guess, so I can win Right? I agree with the majority and guess Six. When are they due?


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm guessing five, can't wait to see them.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, mine are here now. Can I share my original guess yet? LOL!

Melissa, I love that name idea - uh, for you! Ha ha! It's perfect!


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I see seven.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I think I count 7


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think I see 6 little spines in there - how exciting!!!


----------



## EK8s (Oct 9, 2007)

So does that mean my guess of a dozen is wrong? Just kidding, Kathy. I guess 8.

Eileen


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Wowwee! I guess 9! lol, Although...I think its really 7! But who knows, maybe there are some pups hiding in the back! haha.

Kara


----------



## abuelashavanese (Mar 26, 2007)




----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm guessing 5 or 6


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok I have an even better idea. How about you have one boy and six girls. Then they can be Tony Romo with the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders. Then Kara can make them all the cutest costumes on earth like Gucci has. Oh I guess they could wear Santa hats... 
I have to start breeding just so I can name them.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Melissa Miller said:


> Ok then how about "Bellatak's All I want for Christmas is Tony Romo"


ound:ound:
Melissa and you wonder why Stogie keeps peeing on your tree&#8230; "Mommy wants a Tony Romo for Christmas yea well my mark is already hear buddy, she's mine Mr. Tony what ever your name is, allll mine"


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kathy,
I am guessing 7, when is her due date? The digital film is very clear and looks great. I wish Jean could afford to go digital. Elaine


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL, Melissa! ound: Wouldn't that be the CUTEST litter ever?!?!

I'm thinking you NEED a lil' Tony Romo here soon, maybe under the tree? Oh..wait...you have TWO trees! One for lil' Romo, and one for a Cheerleader! 

Kara


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Ok then how about "Bellatak's All I want for Christmas is Tony Romo"


I LOVE IT!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Leeann said:


> Wahooo more puppies to drool over this winter.
> 
> My guess is 6. And Kathy as far as picking a winner it cant be the first person posting, please keep in mind the time you posted the x-ray most of the east coast people were in bed. So to be fair you need 2 winners one west coat & one east coast (ME).
> 
> Amanda Monte is almost 11 months and will be over 1 when puppies are ready to come home so I can still play hehe.


Leanne, good point! Hmmm, well, then back to the drawing board!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

dboudreau said:


> This is the first Canadian :canada: guess, so I can win Right? I agree with the majority and guess Six. When are they due?


Oh me, oh my! They are due very soon! <grin>


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

EK8s said:


> So does that mean my guess of a dozen is wrong? Just kidding, Kathy. I guess 8.
> 
> Eileen


A dozen?!!! Yikes!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Ok I have an even better idea. How about you have one boy and six girls. Then they can be Tony Romo with the Dallas Cowboys Cheerleaders. Then Kara can make them all the cutest costumes on earth like Gucci has. Oh I guess they could wear Santa hats...
> I have to start breeding just so I can name them.


Melissa, that is a GREAT idea! My hubby played for the Dallas Cowboys a very, very, long time ago, and only for a very, very short time. <grin>


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

This is going to be too much excitement watching 2 litters of puppies grow up!
I envy all of you in Northern California that can go for puppy kisses!!!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Kathy,
> The digital film is very clear and looks great. I wish Jean could afford to go digital. Elaine


I do too Elaine. Are you available again for a possible C-section? <grin>


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Kathy said:


> Melissa, that is a GREAT idea! My hubby played for the Dallas Cowboys a very, very, long time ago, and only for a very, very short time. <grin>


SHUT UP! Even if it was for five minutes, that is SO cool! You are the forum person of the day!!! Married to Cowboy alumni, I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Kathy,
You know that anytime you need me I'm there, of course it is nice that I'm close to the vet. I'm hoping for a natural delivery, she certainly is full of puppies for such a small girl. You should email the digital film to Jean and see what she thinks, it might spur her on to upgrade. Of course I don't really want her to raise her prices though. Elaine


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Before I read all the posts, I'm going to say three! I say that because when Jan shared her girls' x-ray everyone was guessing six or seven and she had three, I think. I'm going with three!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Are you available again for a possible C-section? <grin>


Elaine does C-sections? Where? On her grooming table or on her new kitchen island? :biggrin1:


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Elaine does C-sections? Where? On her grooming table or on her new kitchen island? :biggrin1:


Oh my... the visual.... uke:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Susan,
You are so funny, that is not a visual I would want to have here. I am glad the repro. vet is close to my house though. Not on my new island or the grooming table. Elaine


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh gross!

And my original guess said that there are definitely six in there, but I am pretty sure I see a seventh. My guess is for seven.

I am guessing they will be born Sunday evening. With that many pups and x-rays usually being done in the last week, that's my guess. However, I will NOT send you emails or call you until you make the announcement. The pressure is too much! LOL


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> SHUT UP! Even if it was for five minutes, that is SO cool! You are the forum person of the day!!! Married to Cowboy alumni, I love it!!!!!!


Melissa, you crack me up!!! Tom now has been coaching for the past 6 years a semi pro football team here in Sacramento. They have been the champions for the last few years! Tom has his passion I support and I have mine he supports. Makes for a perfect marriage!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Kathy,
> You know that anytime you need me I'm there, of course it is nice that I'm close to the vet. I'm hoping for a natural delivery, she certainly is full of puppies for such a small girl. You should email the digital film to Jean and see what she thinks, it might spur her on to upgrade. Of course I don't really want her to raise her prices though. Elaine


Elaine,
I sent them to her last night, we will talk today about it. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Oh gross!
> 
> And my original guess said that there are definitely six in there, but I am pretty sure I see a seventh. My guess is for seven.
> 
> I am guessing they will be born Sunday evening. With that many pups and x-rays usually being done in the last week, that's my guess. However, I will NOT send you emails or call you until you make the announcement. The pressure is too much! LOL


Thank you Kimberly, it can get overwhelming!! LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I don't know how I missed this thread, but I see 6. So I have to go with the majority on this one. I'll take the third girl on the right.  Hope she has an easy time.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

> Oh gross


Now, now, ladies....it's not THAT bad. Just a small incision and voila....puppies!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

How did I miss this thread??? I had counted what I thought were 6 little heads but then when someone mentioned spines I went back to count spines--- My guess is 7--- Oh dear poor CC!!! 

Did I hear Red Sable? Kara, did you hear possible red sable puppies? 

so Kathy, these pups are due around Christmas? More puppies for the holidays. Yeah!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

So when do we get the answer? Huh? Huh?
Are you going to tell us what your vet guessed or make us wait until they are born?
And I cheated and opened it up on my laptop....zoomed in....I may see a 7th in there! 
I bet you are so excited!
Christmas babies!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

I thought I counted 7 but I think one is hiding in the shadows. So, I will say 8. How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Now, now, ladies....it's not THAT bad. Just a small incision and voila....puppies!


LOL! I don't think it was so much that the incision was gross, but doing it on the kitchen counter or the ironing board that came across as gross. (I had to back up and delete a whole bunch of other stuff I just wrote. New puppy goo is too fresh on my mind - and nostrils!)


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

i see a possible eight.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

You guys are scaring me with all these counts!!!

The repro vet thinks a puppy is blocking the exit hole!!! It could move, but I will have to watch CC closely. She is due very soon Missy. <grin> I will be sure and let you all know when it happens.

Geri, you see way more then I can!! I hope it is a girl, seems more people want girls then boys.

Pray mom and babies will be ok. Large litter's are harder on everyone!!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Kathy said:


> You guys are scaring me with all these counts!!!
> 
> The repro vet thinks a puppy is blocking the exit hole!!! It could move, but I will have to watch CC closely.


Oh that is scary Kathy. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Not me Kathy!!!!!I love the BOYS! I'll take ALL the boys!:kiss::hug:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kathy,
I can come pick up a few and I want a boy 

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Ohh it's so cool to see the X-ray! Thank you for sharing. :biggrin1: I see 6, maybe seven but I think I'll stay with six as my guess. Can they show up double if they move during the X-ray?

I'm with Julie and Amanda. I've been converted over to loving boys! Well.... girls are still nice too though LOL!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I recounted and I think 6.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

I am guessing 7 Whooo MAMA!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy,

When do we find out the answer???!!!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

There are 6 puppies, possibly seven. We are leaning toward 6 though. So, many of you got it right! Congratulations, you all could be radiologists!!

CC is still eating and doing ok. She has been slower today and is looking quite miserable. I will be shaving her belly tomorrow and getting her all groomed and looking nice. Although, sometimes I wonder why we bother, as birthing isn't the cleanest event I have attended! <grin>


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, I BET she is miserable! I was miserable and I only had one! I think having six squirming puppies inside would make anyone move slowly! I hope she has an easy delivery and all the pups are heathy. Are you gonna tell us when?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Oh, Are you gonna tell us when?


I was going too until this new puppy snatching group formed. Now I think I should wait!!!! Plus, that darn Kimberly and Melissa can't be trusted, I think they are the ring leaders!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

How exciting for you Kathy.This seems like a big litter(to me anyway)and I bet it is just unbelievable to see.

I'm still betting on 7---and I'll guess 4 boys and 3 girls!Hopefully Mama won't be uncomfortable too much longer.

Maybe I missed it,but do you a theme for this litter?


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, that's alot of puppies! CC must be pretty uncomfortable. It always surprises me how little breeds can have that many puppies.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy said:


> I was going too until this new puppy snatching group formed. Now I think I should wait!!!! Plus, that darn Kimberly and Melissa can't be trusted, I think they are the ring leaders!!!


Well you know, for the low low price of only one little puppy I will offer my protection! :eyebrows: Pretty good deal huh?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie said:


> Maybe I missed it,but do you a theme for this litter?


I was thinking of it being a Christmas theme, but I am open to suggestions.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Im still betting on seven too. 

You dont have to worry about me snatching puppies. You better watch your older dogs.    Ummm no one in particular... cough Vallee cough cough.... 

You can just send her over here to play. I can keep her for about lets see.... 17 weeks. Please send her right after she goes into heat. Thanks so much Kathy "I married a Dallas Cowboy" Patrick.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey how about the reindeers??? rudolph and blitzen prancer etc... you will have enough!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

good buddy said:


> Well you know, for the low low price of only one little puppy I will offer my protection! :eyebrows: Pretty good deal huh?


Hmmmmmm, might be a good deal.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Im still betting on seven too.
> 
> You dont have to worry about me snatching puppies. You better watch your older dogs.    Ummm no one in particular... cough Vallee cough cough....
> 
> You can just send her over here to play. I can keep her for about lets see.... 17 weeks. Please send her right after she goes into heat. Thanks so much Kathy "I married a Dallas Cowboy" Patrick.


LOLOLOL, Vallee just told me it is hard for to choose between stud muffin Stogie vs playing with puppies!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Kathy,
Good luck with CC and the puppies! Looking forward to seeing the pictures!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

That is the most amazing x-ray. I've never seen anything like that. WOW! 6 little babbies. I'll take the BOYS! Rocky & Rudy would love another brother. Congratulations.
Give CC a hug and let her know it'll be over soon.

Hum....how about a coffee theme?
Latte'
Mocha
Cubana (Espresso shot with raw sugar)
Breve
Cocoa
Machiatto
Frappe'
Americano
Cappcuino
Crema (the good part of the espresso shot)
Espresso
Double Shot (for the wild pup)
DeCaf (for the quiet pup)
Drip (You know, Drip coffee)
Bean

Just a thought -we own coffee shops. :ranger:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Cindy, I like that idea. Do you sale Java City coffee? My fav, I am not a Starbucks fan! No offense to anyone! lol


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Congratulations on the new litter! I only saw 5, but I am never good at reading these Xrays.

Yaaaaaay!

~KRistin


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Hmmmmmm, might be a good deal.


:dance::cheer2::llama::whoo:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Kathy, I can't get over that x-ray. I just showed my DH & DS. Its amazing! I bet it's both nerve racking & wonderful at the same time. Especially with so many. For us novice "dog people", how do you prepare?

As for coffee, we roast our own blends. Our stores are called Forza Coffee Co. We have 10 different roasts. I'm a coffee junky! www.forzacoffeecompany.com


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> Kathy, I can't get over that x-ray. I just showed my DH & DS. Its amazing! I bet it's both nerve racking & wonderful at the same time. Especially with so many. For us novice "dog people", how do you prepare?
> 
> As for coffee, we roast our own blends. Our stores are called Forza Coffee Co. We have 10 different roasts. I'm a coffee junky! www.forzacoffeecompany.com


Cindy, I am a caffine freak!!! Coffee morning and night and pepsi in between! LOL

The xray is nice, I also have a view of CC on her back, but the forum wouldn't let me upload it, said it was too big a file, which I thought was odd, that one could but not the other, I would assume they were the same size. <grin>

You prepare LONG before the mating ever takes place. I love studying genetics and pedigrees! I don't worry until right about now. I feel guilty when I see them waddleing around, knowing I did this to them.:frusty:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy,

How exciting, 3 girls and 3 boys would be a nice even split and if you have an unexpected 7th puppy, I'll be happy to take it off your hands. :biggrin1:


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

juliav said:


> Kathy,
> 
> How exciting, 3 girls and 3 boys would be a nice even split and if you have an unexpected 7th puppy, I'll be happy to take it off your hands. :biggrin1:


You know Julia, that is what my girls have had each time. Even split of the sexes, odd isn't it?! lol If there is a seventh puppy, I will keep you in mind for sure!!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Kathy said:


> If there is a seventh puppy, I will keep you in mind for sure!!


Yeah!!!! :whoo: :cheer2:


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Hey Kathy ~ Deal or no deal??? Coffee for Puppies??? We could supply each others habits!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> Hey Kathy ~ Deal or no deal??? Coffee for Puppies??? We could supply each others habits!


Cindy,
Is that a lifetime supply?


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy, I sure will be sending good vibes and prayers for a safe and healthy delivery for CC. All these puppy happenings are making me a bit nervous. Will this be your largest litter for your girls? I am predicting the one puppy blocking the hole is going to turn and come out just fine and the others will follow right along - of course with time in between. :biggrin1:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Looks like we're on puppy watch again!  I hope all goes smoothly for CC and the babies and for you, Kathy. 

Cindy, do you guys ship your coffee??


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Kathy,
I like your Christmas theme idea...and how wonderful all the coffee names!Wow!I'm not a coffee drinker(just lots of diet pepsi)but I never knew there were so many kinds/types etc.

I just received my copy of Our Havanese Magazine in the mail yesterday,and I really must tell you.....Vallee--what a beautiful,stunning and just outstanding looking girl you have there.I think she is the most striking female hav I have ever seen.I know Melissa took her picture--that must of been a treat for both Melissa and Vallee.Wow!Simply wonderful.Congrats to you as her breeder and owner...I'm awe-struck.:hug:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Bean? Cindy, I like that. Then Kathy's Coffee Beans could meet Kimberly's Refried Beans and have a whole Bean litter. Imagine: Pinto, Lima, Chili, Adzuki.....


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

Hey! I am looking for a puppy- can i have one of the 6! 
Lynn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

LOL Susan! Kathy's beans would get you hyped and mine would make you gassy.









Me? A ring leader? You think my anti-SPSL signature was a farce? Hmph.
Then again, the idea is tempting.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Yep. It puts a whole new spin on "beanie" babies.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Kathy- so sorry to do this to you-- but in case you haven't noticed I love THE NAME GAME. 

So since I have offered up names to all the other expectant mommies It would be rude of me not to offer them to you and CC. 

Instead of a Christmas theme- I thought I would offer you some seasonal ideas that would also work 8- 10 weeks later when the pups are being matched to their forever homes

So Winter themes- many are androgynous

Solstice
Winter
Holiday
Ice
Snow
Storm
Cloud
Flurry
Amarylis
Narcisus 
Fir
Holly

What colors do you think these pups will be? Can't wait for the announcement.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

My Guess is Five little ones inside.

Derek


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks like 7 to me! Lucky seven!


----------



## Squirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm a chef, so of course I think you need a spice theme:

Pepper
Paprika
Basil
Oregano
Chive
Spearmint
Peppermint
Ginger
Coriander
Cinnamon
Marjoram
Nutmeg
Chervil
Chile
Sage


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Peg, that was one of my original theme ideas. I love herbs and spices. I saw another Havanese litter about two years ago that was Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Julie said:


> Kathy,
> 
> I just received my copy of Our Havanese Magazine in the mail yesterday,and I really must tell you.....Vallee--what a beautiful,stunning and just outstanding looking girl you have there.I think she is the most striking female hav I have ever seen.I know Melissa took her picture--that must of been a treat for both Melissa and Vallee.Wow!Simply wonderful.Congrats to you as her breeder and owner...I'm awe-struck.:hug:


Julie,
Thank you so much, that is so nice of you. What a wonderful compliment of Vallee. She is special to us and a breeders dream for sure.

You should have seen her and Bugsy this morning though. We have had rain and they both love playing in it. After it stopped, they had even more fun getting into a spot in the flower bed that was all MUD!!! LOL She sure didn't look all that great then, but she had fun being a dog!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

mckennasedona said:


> Bean? Cindy, I like that. Then Kathy's Coffee Beans could meet Kimberly's Refried Beans and have a whole Bean litter. Imagine: Pinto, Lima, Chili, Adzuki.....


Susan,
That made me chuckle!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Missy,
I love to get help for the theme and names!! Keep them coming! The decision is not firm that the theme would be "Christmas".

I had thought of a "coffee" them with CC's first litter, but instead we went with a Beach Boy's theme.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Peg, that was one of my original theme ideas. I love herbs and spices. I saw another Havanese litter about two years ago that was Parsley, Sage, Rosemary and Thyme.


LOL, those names would also be in keeping with a music theme!


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

*Lifetime supply of coffee!*

Cindy,
Is that a lifetime supply?

Are you kidding? Absolutely! If that's all it takes, count me in!!

P.S. Since my intials are CC too, does that give me an advantage in the name game?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

My initials are CC too! AND even when I get married they will stay CC. How is that for a clear winner?


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Okay then, CC puppies for everyone on the forum with CC initials!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey, my initials are CC too! The county office just has my paperwork spelled wrong. That's it.

Signed, 
Cimberly Cattey-Wood


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Oh that's too funny! Cimberly, are you up for a CC puppy, or are your hands full?

Hey, I think it's a sign. If your initials are CC, Carolina & myself should be in line for a Fiesta puppy too! This is a great day.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Celissa Como LOVES photographing Vallee! You better keep your eye on that girl... I have your address.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

If you have eight, you could do snow white and the 7 dwarfs. Actually you could do it with seven, because mama could be the queen b with her little dwarfs. 

Or the 12 days of Christmas.. but hopefully you dont have 12, ha!

When did you say she was due again?


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

CinnCinn said:


> Okay then, CC puppies for everyone on the forum with CC initials!


UMMMM, NOT!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> Hey, my initials are CC too! The county office just has my paperwork spelled wrong. That's it.
> 
> Signed,
> Cimberly Cattey-Wood


lolololololol, STILL lololololololol I love how your mind works girl!!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> Celissa Como LOVES photographing Vallee! You better keep your eye on that girl... I have your address.


LOLOL, oh my, you guys crack me up!!! Thanks for the laugh, but Melissa, you can come photograph Vallee any time you like.

I hope to share a couple of photo's I took tonight of the three girls after they were all groomed. They are pretty funny! lol


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Melissa Miller said:


> When did you say she was due again?


Soon, sooner then you might think!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:clap2::whoo:I bet we'll have more puppies pretty soon to ooh and awe over!:whoo::clap2:


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Okay...Christmas theme:

Single names:
Noel
Holly
Frosty
Kringle
Rudolf
Santa 
Claus
Snow
Angel

Double names:
Silent Night
Silver Bells
Jingle Bells
Santa Claus
Kris Kringle
First Noel
Drummer Boy
Saint Nick

Reindeer names:
Rudolf
Dasher
Dancer
Prancer 
Vixen
Donder
Comet 
Cupid
Blitzen

I could go on with food, but I'm getting carried away.

Wanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I really like the single names you picked Wanda!! Goldie was born on New Years Eve. Half the litter in one year and the other half in the next. She was Sparkling Bubbles. Too stripper for me. 

I love names, I could come up with them all day!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

I've been so busy looks like I missed out on all the fun! Can't wait for their debut!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

too stripper for you? ound:

I want a Christmas puppy... part of me still thinks Santa might surprise me but I hope he knows better than picking my puppy out!

Amanda


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Amanda,
Did you write a letter to Santa letting him know what you wanted? I know you have been a good girl this year, so no chance of coal being in your stocking!!


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Melissa,
I never name my puppies because I don't want to get attached, so I let others do it for me. Sometimes they are just puppy until they go home, but I will remember you guys like to help pick names. Elaine


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

*I'm guessing 7*

Kathy - I think you have one hidden - I know we are to count spines (6) but I think you've got an extra in there. I'd go with your vet's assessment. Way too exciting and gee...MeMe is still such a puppy, she'd love a new little brother...you'll have one left over...right? You said everyone wants girls and I love little boys. Hee Hee.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Melissa,
> I never name my puppies because I don't want to get attached, so I let others do it for me. Sometimes they are just puppy until they go home, but I will remember you guys like to help pick names. Elaine


I'm not sure if Elaine told you all, but she is expecting a litter soon too! So, maybe this could be her first litter that she let's us help pick and theme and names for, at least while they are at her house growing up. <grin>

Come on Elaine, let us help!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Elaine said:


> Melissa,
> I never name my puppies because I don't want to get attached, so I let others do it for me. Sometimes they are just puppy until they go home, but I will remember you guys like to help pick names. Elaine


Oh we can name them!!! I So understand. I'm afraid if I ever had a litter, I would get attached. I am pretty sure new owners would have to go through background checks like they were applying for the secret service.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Kathy! Is it time for CC's puppies? You said real soon and this is now soon?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Libby, they should be here well before Friday gets here. I'm sure Kathy will come tell us when they arrive. It is definitely soon!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Kathy said:


> Against my better judgement, (because of this new puppy stealing group) I decided to share the xray that was taken today of CC. Kimberly knows the answer, so she can't participate. <grin>


I thought there was a 'maybe' in there. Did you get a for sure count since then?


----------



## luchetel (Jan 15, 2007)

hi!
Whose about to have puppies and can I have one pleeeease!
Lynn


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Just checking to see if we have puppies yet??


----------

